# blues on the red???



## nd_hunter

i caught this out of the red north of grand forks earlier today...it looks like a blues to me! i always thought they didnt have blues this far north...


----------



## Triple B

was the tail forked or rounded?


----------



## nd_hunter

to be honest i can't remember...but if you cant tell by my crappy cameraphone picture it had a definite bluish-gray color, and had a different looking mouth and head than any channel cat i've ever seen...and i've seen many around the same size as this one


----------



## CatManLee

Nope, it's not a blue. I have caught many blue/gray Catfish on the Red River...All channels. There just simply aren't any Blue cats swimming the Red River. Don't feel bad, it's a common mistake people make, after all they do look similar in many ways.

Channel Cat tail is forked, it's the easiest way to tell. Color isn't a good determining factor, as the tints and colors it seems change from location to location, or depending on the over-all health of the fish you can see color differences.

Hope this clears it up for you...Bull heads, Mud puppies or Channel Cats are the only catfishes you'll catch in the Red.


----------



## team crombie

they get a blueish color in the spawning season and lips swell, if its a male


----------



## nd_hunter

hey thanks a lot crombie, that explains what he looked like perfectly...bluish color and big ol fat lips. And it was around spawning time so that makes sense. Good to know!


----------



## Starky

I've caught some that were more of a golden brown but they were still channel cats.


----------

